# My algae problems



## ghettobanana (Feb 5, 2004)

> None of these tanks recieve ferts or c02 just light.


That is your problem dude. I would clean that tank out. Then I would go and get me a good filter if you don't already have one. Then I would buy some lights to get you up to 2-3 watts per gallon. Then I would buy some fertilizer sticks and put that in your substrate, add a bunch of plants, turn on the CO2 and lights on (10hrs a day...read timer). Then after a couple days I would start using some fertilizer (I use TMG) in the water column. I would add some phosphate and nitrate to get my reading up and then you can slowly add some otos and shrimp. Add fertilzer, nitrates, phosphates (as needed) every other day. 

Expect to get some brown algae at first, but it will soon go away.


----------

